# Getting your 1st job in the industry



## texaswango (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm 38. The last time I worked in a restaurant I was 16. I've got a great resume for an Administrative Assistant, but, are there people who are willing to hire and older student with no experience in a kitchen other than one's own?


----------



## dion r (Mar 21, 2004)

There's an abundance of jobs in catering for the unskilled/semi-skilled person, so the most likely answer is yes - you will find somewhere sooner or later. Age might not be an issue if you're going in at the bottom. The chef I work for always says he won't employ "kids" not even for the unskilled KP's job as they can often be unrealiable and workshy (not saying they all are though  ). I guess the question would be more can you deal with the long hard hours after an admin job for so many years  

Good luck anyway


----------



## trrcookjobs (Jan 27, 2005)

Lots of dude ranches are hiring for the season. Many of them have commerical kitchens and gourmet food. It is a great place to gain experience for a resume and it is a short term committment. Our ranch, Tumbling River Ranch, is always looking for great culinary applicants-at every level.


----------

